# Yamanni Ryu, Vol 1 (a review)



## Grenadier (May 19, 2008)

Those of you who study the kobudo system known as "Yamanni Chinen Ryu," probably already know that Oshiro Sensei has all sorts of videos, with one of the most popular one being "Yamanni Ryu, Vol 1."  

This video covers four of the beginner and intermediate kata, and also shows a wide array of bojutsu fundamentals, including partnered drills.  

A while ago, I wrote a review about this video, so since it's my review, I give myself full permission to reprint it.  



The Yamanni Ryu kobudo system is one that places a strong emphasis on flowing techniques, long strikes, and the proper use of body mechanics and leverage. It's distinctive from other kobudo systems, in that short, choppy movements are rarely used, and that its traditional approach has remained relatively unchanged throughout the centuries. 

I've been training in Yamanni Ryu for some time, and decided to pick up this video, since it contains an overview of the Yamanni Ryu fundamental bo techniques, along with showing various bo vs. bo drills, and four of the beginner / intermediate bojutsu kata that are practiced in the system. 

The techniques and kata are performed by the chief instructor of North American Yamanni Ryu, Sensei Toshihiro Oshiro. All demonstrated techniques and kata are shown twice; once at normal speeds, and once in slow motion. 

In this video, Oshiro Sensei covers the beginner / intermediate kata Choun No Kun Sho, and Choun No Kun Dai, along with the intermediate kata Suuji No Kun, and Ryu Bi No Kun. The kata are performed very fluidly, while demonstrating good strength that comes from using proper body mechanics and utilizing leverage. 

As stated above, each of the kata are performed twice. Seeing things done in slow motion can really give a new insight into performance of the techniques, since Oshiro Sensei does move very quickly. 

The narration is carried out by a native English speaker, so the interpretation of the techniques is easy to follow. 

I highly recommend this video for those who have had live instruction in the art of Yamanni Ryu, as a good supplement to their live training. By carefully watching Oshiro Sensei's performances, one can get a better understanding of how to refine the techniques that have already been learned. 

This video, however, should not be used as a primary means of learning, since Oshiro Sensei teaches things a bit differently in real life (the way he wants it to be truly done). Furthermore, trying to learn from videos cannot replace live instruction, since it's difficult to be objective when judging yourself.


----------



## harlan (Mar 22, 2010)

Bump! Apologies for it, but I've recently 'discovered' Yamanni through a friend's video. What a beautiful art to watch! I really love the way that bo ends 'whips' and the particularly graceful recovery/kamae. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktyco4BeZ-M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj1vog8hFlQ&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T5v4SQcREE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RDW5SLUk0c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSsrangvEiU


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 23, 2010)

It's a very graceful art, indeed, and despite what the casual observer may note, you can generate a whole lot of power, if you are using good body mechanics.  I've thoroughly enjoyed the time spent training in this system, and I look forward to many decades of continued training.  

At this time, the Yamanni Ryu system isn't as widespread as the other two systems (Mateyoshi Kobudo, Ryu Kyu Kobudo), but it's gaining in popularity at a rapid rate.  

This is a bit of a disadvantage for some competitors, since most judges are going to give better scores based on what they think is the right way, and the sheer probability of getting multiple judges familiar with the Yamanni Ryu system isn't in one's favor for now.


----------



## harlan (Mar 23, 2010)

It probably requires an educated eye. Being an idiot myself, I find the simplest of training videos enticing. I loooove the way Yamanni can whip that bo end. The gripping, the different way they kamae...it's...fascinating!


----------

